# Longines Ultronic



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi we were having a discussion the other day about F300 Movements this Item is 190270207501 is on the bay

at the moment. Can some body tell me how this number on this movement 6312 fits in with that discussion

watchnut,paul, or anybody else.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The watch manufacturer's often allocated their own Calibre numbers even to those movements that they bought in.

So in this case, Longines bought in the ESA 9162 tuning fork movement and then called it "Longines Calibre 6312".

Omega did it also, they bought in the same ESA 9162 tuning fork movement and called it "Omega Calibre 1250"

And Tissot......etc etc


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Note that the listing says the movement is size 6312 cal which is the ESA 9162 movement with date only. See also Keiths post on that thread.

"Depends whether it is a day ( Cal 6312 ) or day date model ( Cal 6332. )"

BTW he slipped and meant to say date instead of day for the cal 6312

Cheers


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry Paul, you are to fast for me!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Sorry Paul, you are to fast for me!


Years of typing at the keyboard Bill 

Its a shame the watch manufacturers did this...it leads to so much confusion. Hamilton also did it when they adopted the ESA Dynotron movements in their watches.

Hamilton Cal. 683 = ESA 9154

Hamilton Cal. 702 = ESA 9157


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Paul, you are to fast for me!
> ...


You lads certainly know your watches and its all good information for us new members


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Well I'm still learning and have a long way to match the Hawk. I only collect them and he collects and works on them. BTW the best place to learn more about electric watches, bar none, is Pauls site. Click on the Electric Watches at the top of this page and be prepared to spend hours enjoying it.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Well I'm still learning and have a long way to match the Hawk. I only collect them and he collects and works on them. BTW the best place to learn more about electric watches, bar none, is Pauls site. Click on the Electric Watches at the top of this page and be prepared to spend hours enjoying it.


Hi bill I,ve done that already and spent hours looking at, it,s very good site for imformation as you say


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> The watch manufacturer's often allocated their own Calibre numbers even to those movements that they bought in.
> 
> So in this case, Longines bought in the ESA 9162 tuning fork movement and then called it "Longines Calibre 6312".
> 
> ...


So what you and Bill are saying that you can get two watches the same with different calibre Nos on them

as these two are both Longines ultronics? :blink: OK you two because I have not had the back off mine yet

its going to be marked 6312 inside think I,ve got it.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Actually if you look with a loupe near the tuning fork ends (down where the + mark is on the plate) you will see a ESA shield and the numbers 9162 on any ESA 9162 movement.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

This should help...there may be some omission as i haven't seen all the variants...

Â· Baume & Mercier â€" Tronosonic cal BM 19162, BM19164 , Chrono ?

Â· Certina - Certronic/c-tronic cal 29-151, 29-152. Certina branded, but Longines Cal no for Chrono L.749

Â· Derby - Derbysonic Chrono Cal L.749

Â· Eterna - Eterna Sonic cal 1550, Cal 1551

Â· IWC - Electronic, sometimes known as Edison electronic cal .150, .160

Â· Longines â€" Ultronic cal 6312, cal 6332, L.749

. Omega f300 Cal 1250, 1260, 1255

Â· Rado - electrosonic (possibly in conjunction with Certina)

Â· Technos â€" Tuning fork Mosaba. Limited run in the early 90â€™s some 10 yrs after production of these movements had stopped.

Â· Tissot - Tissonic (cal 2010, 2020

Â· Titus â€" Tuning fork cal no designation

Â· Zenith â€" Xltronic, also marketed as Allegro and Movado (cal 50.0 and cal 50.5)

Regards

Keith


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> This should help...there may be some omission as i haven't seen all the variants...
> 
> Â· Baume & Mercier - Tronosonic cal BM 19162, BM19164 , Chrono ?


Hi Keith,

Pieter Doensen's book 'Watch' says the BM Chrono is 19210 (Web version .... http://www.xs4all.nl/~doensen/g2.html)

He also says "The ESA 9162, 9164 and 9210 are the calibers of the 'Swissonic 100 line'", so maybe there is a generic name after all.

I still prefer 'F300' though, sounds kind of ... racy.

Andy


----------

